# meet boon(pic heavy)



## JohnMatthew (Jul 13, 2008)

I couldn't wait until tuesday, so I drove over to Bobby's domain friday after work and picked up my baby extreme giant! After a few turn arounds and backtracking(turned a 3hour drive into a 5hour drive) I managed to get there right around 7pm. Being the nice guy he is Bobby offered to throw in a free meal. Thank you Bobby for the olive garden and tegu!! He's doing awesome :-D 

This is my first attempt at posting pictures so bare with me if it fails..


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 13, 2008)

awwwwwwww he is soooo freakin cute!!! i want one so baddly 

congrats on your new little guy  he wont be little for long lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 13, 2008)

great lookin gu very nice of bobby also


----------



## Zelera (Jul 13, 2008)

he looks awesome,congrats on the little guy


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesome John, I am glad you like him!!


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow he looks awesome John. Thats about how long it would take for me to go get mine! I live in Orlando, I cant wait for tuesday morning!


----------



## Nero (Jul 13, 2008)

what a cute Tegu!! I wish i lived in florida


----------



## tegu1982 (Jul 13, 2008)

very nice lookin tegu. :app


----------



## angelrose (Jul 13, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh, what a beautiful, healthy, alert looking baby !!! and very nice pics !


----------



## Markie (Jul 13, 2008)

Cute!! I can't wait to have a tegu!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i'm really digging the tegu style!


----------

